# Erie ice rescue already



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

That's didn't take long. 








U.S. Coast Guard, Cleveland fire department rescue people stranded on ice floes off Edgewater Park


About 10 people were stranded Sunday afternoon, according to a tweet from the Coast Guard.




www.cleveland.com


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I didn't see is say anything as to what the stranded people were doing out there...fishing...other?


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

It doesn't matter what they were doing. There was an alert to *STAY OFF THE ICE.  *With open water to the north and a good south wind let me think what's gonna happen


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

7 adults 3 kids just out there walking I think! My friend went on the ice with her kid and kids friend. I called it what it was, stupid! They dont have spud bars or nothing just said oh let's go on the ice!!! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep on the news a reporter was at edge water beach and people were still out with kids playing on the ice. The other group went out walking around and stepped over a crack, next thing they saw was a big gap . It could have got ugly fast..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I just saw the report on the news. Not fisherman. Yup, could have gotten really ugly. Glad everyone is safe.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

National news....









Coast Guard rescues 10 people who ignored warnings not to on icy lake


Coast Guard and fire department personnel rescued 10 people who were stranded on ice floes in Lake Erie in Cleveland. The seven adults and three children became stranded mid-afternoon.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Glad to see they still wore their masks


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, people have been walking around on the ice at Edgewater like it's the beach. Saw it last weekend too. One guy just walked what looked to be 1/8 mile out. They haven't got a clue.



Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Fine them all $2500 hit them where it hurts they were warned.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Nauti cat said:


> Fine them all $2500 hit them where it hurts they were warned.


Nah - just because they were not smart, does not mean they should be fined. Taxpayer money goes to fund Coast Guard, etc.... How do you know they were all warned? 

Now if they did it again, then I agree should be fined, but sometimes give people a break.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

It's only a matter of time before one of these dummies Sue's the park saying it wasnt marked unsafe. They'll say they have red flags when the beach isnt safe.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

It looks like they rescued people by pulling out some type of rafts and there was a note about a helicopter assisting. Maybe this is done, but why don't they have some airboats up there that could quickly get across both the ice and the water? I could be missing something here but seems like this happens enough that having a few airboats available would make sense.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Bluegillin' said:


> It looks like they rescued people by pulling out some type of rafts and there was a note about a helicopter assisting. Maybe this is done, but why don't they have some airboats up there that could quickly get across both the ice and the water? I could be missing something here but seems like this happens enough that having a few airboats available would make sense.


My guess would be funding. Workin for a city fire department it all comes down to money. Sure an airboat would be the safest and quickest option but at what cost vs how much it will be used. Those rafts float and have different rescue purposes and way less cost and maintenance vs an airboat. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

I work for the department that rescued those people. For years I thought we needed an air boat, the reality is its not economically prudent to invest in an air boat for many reasons, storage, limited use, maintenance, access, time to get it in service. We have so many more options at our disposal that we carry on our trucks at all times that can be deployed quickly. The inflatable boat for one that fills with our air bottles, it's designed to pull fatigued victims out of the water. As a last resort, we can swim too them if needed. So far as the people that day ... my favorite plaque in my office reads . "People never call us when they do something smart" I call it job security. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

waterbite said:


> I work for the department that rescued those people. For years I thought we needed an air boat, the reality is its not economically prudent to invest in an air boat for many reasons, storage, limited use, maintenance, access, time to get it in service. We have so many more options at our disposal that we carry on our trucks at all times that can be deployed quickly. The inflatable boat for one that fills with our air bottles, it's designed to pull fatigued victims out of the water. As a last resort, we can swim too them if needed. So far as the people that day ... my favorite plaque in my office reads . "People never call us when they do something smart" I call it job security.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


First of all thanks for your service and second of all that quote is very well put. Great job! Training well used.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

That's a saying we used at out department as well. I also was an ice rescue tech it was the only time I would go on the ice is when I was training or going after someone.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Waterbite - absolutely thanks for the service. I just looked and airboats are admittedly much more expensive than I ever imagined. With that said, I wish we could provide our first responders with the best equipment all the time. I know it is not reality but I see where money is wasted and could be put to use on equipment that responders such as yourself should have.


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

I just read a 16 yo girl died saving her younger brother that broke through the ice somewhere in Ohio. There is nothing more tragic than someone paying the ultimate price doing something that we've all done. With experience comes wisdom, it's just heart breaking to hear of these tragedies. There's a safe way to do most things .... along with knowing when not to do something. Sad. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

An ODNR officer died on that rescue also Prayers to all involved


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

ducknut141 said:


> An ODNR officer died on that rescue also Prayers to all involved


I did not read the entire story till I saw your post Duck. Very sad day for those involved Echoing prayers to all

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

ducknut141 said:


> An ODNR officer died on that rescue also Prayers to all involved


Some people don't understand that their poor choices and unsafe practices put more than just their lives in jeopardy.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Officer had a heart attack and fell in off dock while responding to rescue the unaccompanied teens who were NOT engaged in icefishing but were on the ice and had fallen in. The 16 year old girl was able to save her brother but not herself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

